# Is a sustain pedal really necessary? (Advice)



## desert (Jan 9, 2017)

_Couldn't find any threads so excuse me if this has been asked before._

I see some developers are using CC 64 sustain pedal as another way to manipulate the samples (bow change, choir build up, etc) and I'm curious to whether I should invest in one or just go with a breath controller. 

Can't I just reassign that channel and use something else?


----------



## autopilot (Jan 9, 2017)

Sure. Reassign. Go for it. 

But I don't think it will work well for the piano, guitar, vibes or any other traditional sustaining instrument. Even just changing block chords for strings. 

Short answer - you definitely need a sustain pedal for some instruments.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 9, 2017)

autopilot said:


> Sure. Reassign. Go for it.
> 
> But I don't think it will work well for the piano, guitar, vibes or any other traditional sustaining instrument. Even just changing block chords for strings.
> 
> Short answer - you definitely need a sustain pedal for some instruments.



Indeed.
I swap CCs on it to control the C3 Vibrato of a Hammond Emulation, assign note off/ons to trigger pre recorded applause, anything you want.
Turn it into latched or unlatched, etc.

More than one way to skin a cat...


----------



## desert (Jan 9, 2017)

Well in the case, I've read some articles saying be careful on which one you buy because some of them don't quite hit the 127 velocity - is there one you could recommend?


----------



## Fab (Jan 9, 2017)

Boss FS 5U is a good one.


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 9, 2017)

Fab said:


> Boss FS 5U is a good one.


I'd go for a more traditional pedal. Those tend to slip around for me and they just don't feel that good compared to a piano-like pedal. It's obviously personal. Also be aware that you'll need to supply your own 1/4 in. cable.


----------



## Fab (Jan 9, 2017)

Interesting, never really thought about that. It is a bit sharp, but sturdy...used to be my guitar foot switch also.


----------



## Rob (Jan 9, 2017)

Roland dp10 is an excellent choice... It can send continuous data too, useful for half pedaling


----------



## W Ackerman (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm happy with this dual pedal:

M-Audio SP-Dual

I use one pedal for sustain and the other to start/stop recording.


----------



## desert (Jan 9, 2017)

Kota said:


> Most sustain pedals are just on/off switches, meaning 127 (on/pedal down) or 1 (off/pedal up). On is 64 and above. Which choir library uses CC64 for choir buildup?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'd be fine with like a $15 m-audio on/off sustain pedal. I spent $40 on one that doesn't feel so cheap.
> 
> If you want a breath controller, that's a separate decision. It won't replace a sustain pedal.


Strezov-sampling choir - hold down the sustain pedal and add notes to sustain a chord etc. (Not really a "build up" I should have said a sustained chord)




Rob said:


> Roland dp10 is an excellent choice... It can send continuous data too, useful for half pedaling



I think a half pedal model would be better to control the sustain


----------



## desert (Jan 9, 2017)

Kota said:


> Which libraries would you use half pedaling with?



Actually, is there any point of it?


----------



## desert (Jan 9, 2017)

Kota said:


> Not if your libraries don't support it. I was just wondering which libraries you were thinking of when you said a "half pedal model would be better to control the sustain" in response to the suggestion.


I know and when read your comment I realised there wouldn't be much point using a half pedal


----------



## tack (Jan 9, 2017)

I can only imagine that by asking the question you don't intend to play piano or indeed any other virtual instrument that has a sustain such as vibraphone or harp (as simulated by certain sample libraries)?

I couldn't imagine doing without a continuous sustain pedal (which is the Roland DP-10 that Rob recommended). But I use piano a lot, even just for listless noodling.

Or even just a strings ensemble patch, playing it as a pad. Sustain pedal is very handy for smoothing transitions.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 9, 2017)

IMO yes you need controllers for CC1, CC11 and CC64 at your fingertips to be productive with most libraries. How you map them isn't important but the advantage of the pedal is that you can play the piano, work the pedal, and control CC1 at the same time. There are cheap USB pedals (the kind that seem to just register on and off) easily available, it doesn't need to be a quality piece of gear.


----------

